# Audio Endung M4P?



## Gabi (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ist wem die Audio Endung "*.M4P" bekannt?
Wenn ja, wie kann man diese ins Format MP3 umwandeln?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2006)

m4p ist AAC - kopiergeschützt ( p für protected ).

Bitte  n , mit "m4p mp3" findest Du genug Lösungen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gabi (16. Januar 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> m4p ist AAC - kopiergeschützt ( p für protected ).
> 
> Bitte  n , mit "m4p mp3" findest Du genug Lösungen.
> 
> mfg chmee


Danke, chmee!


----------

